# vista no sound dell inspiron



## roger.ledger (Sep 18, 2008)

gday ladies and gentlemen. I have just signed up to your fabulous forum to help find a solution to my current problem.

i have a dell inspiron 1525 with windows vista and am currently experiencing problems with the sound. Specifically i have none and want to know why.

I have checked the sound settings in the control panel, device manager and taskbar and have had no success as yet. Everything says its all AOK.

So any help or tips would be very much appreciated.

Sincerely,

Lost in Computer Quagmire.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi roger.ledger, welcome to TSF..

Best thing I can advise is to uninstall your sound drivers and install the latest available from Dell:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INS_PNT_PM_1525&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## larry2c (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm subscribed to this thread. I bought my son an Inspiron 1525 for college in July. A month or so back he had his sound just quit. As you said everything shows OK but still nothing works. We bought the service package with the laptop so I went online for help. I spent almost 4 hours with the dell tech loading & unloading new drivers and whatever else he could think of. No change. :upset:

The next step is to take the laptop back to factory settings which wipes out all the setting my son has made. We'll probably be doing that this weekend unless someone here has the silver bullet.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

If you right click on the speaker icon in your sys tray (bottom right hand corner of screen) and select 'playback devices'. What is selected there?


----------



## larry2c (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for the long delay on responding, this is my sons laptop and he has class or work all week. So when I right click on the speaker icon, it shows Speakers/Headphones - SimaTel High Definition Audio Codec - working

Just fyi, when I was doing the troubleshooting with the Dell tech one of the last things he had me do was to run the system level hardware diagnostic on the speakers - they worked fine as did the headphones.

This seems like a software/driver issue to me but I'm not saavy enough to figure it out. We're about two steps from restoring the factory settings and starting over. Silver bullets welcomed!


----------



## roger.ledger (Sep 18, 2008)

hi guys..sorry for the long delay in responding. I originally posted on behalf of a friend who rang dell support to sort it out.. The tech remote used his comp and fixed it. Apparently he went into control panel and clicked classic view went into the sound section or something and sorted it out. 

My friend being 60 odd years old doesnt really understand computers and so was quite lacking in responses when i questioned him.

Hope that cleared something up.


----------



## larry2c (Sep 7, 2008)

My solution won't offer much help either. After talking to a Dell tech for about 10 minutes with him referring to the last tech's notes, the decision was "restore factory image". 

This fixed the problem (a custom restore point had no effect) but of course wipes all of your custom settings and you have to reload programs & restore data after you're done. This is the 3rd time we have had to do the restore factory image on this machine and we only got it in July.

What a pain...


----------

